# Tint quality



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

Just had tint done, I'm satisfied BUT the dots on the rear side windows stand out and on the rear window also.
I would like to hear from you people who have tint regarding your experience. How do your dots look? Are you satisfied?


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

you have two route's
Have your tint shop keep trying to push down the tint, and try and push down on the tint and use the heat gun on the outside.
or
they cut the tint shorter before the dot pattern on the windows

I have the dot problem but don't mind it


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

I agree with 707GTOLS2. I just had my tint done yesterday. The tint originally was solid around the dots, when I asked the installer about it he said the tint simply will not stay pressed down over the holes. He said when it is dried it will pull away. As it is drying it is looking more consistant, however, I do have the offer to come back and cut it way before the holes. That is the only two options.


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

Just got back from a drive and I noticed your replies, I agree, its not an issue. The work I had done looks great. Thanks.:cheers


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

IMHO Go with the best quality tint you can get. It's worth the extra money. I just run my finger over the dots once a week or so and it's allo good.


----------

